# replacing plug?!



## GracielaGata (Jan 14, 2012)

So when we drove the trailer last weekend, evidently the plug came loose and got dragged, so now it is all cracked up and needs to be replaced. 
It is a 7 pin, I have a new 7 pin to replace it with... but what do I do?! It came with no instructions, and I did a google search with no real help found... 
Any help out there?
Thanks much!


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

Since you have the same plug...as you remove a wire, replace it on to the new plug in the exact same spot...
The back of the plug has numbers or colors, if you take the wire off of blue or #2 that is where you put it on the new plug.
Do that for every wire and you should be good to go.:wink:


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

I timed out to make a addition to my words...

What ever style of plug you have whether it is round pin or flat pin...those must be the same to start...
There are different configurations especially on horse trailers it seems. 
It still makes no difference though that where you remove a wire from, you put it in the exact same location on the new plug and all should work properly...

I found a entire page of diagrams for you too...if you look you can see differences, but use your current plug as your model, remove & replace and you will be fine...
https://www.google.com/search?q=7+pin+plug+wiring+diagram+for+trailer&client=firefox-a&hs=0Jn&rls=org.mozilla:en-USfficial&channel=sb&tbm=isch&tbo=u&source=univ&sa=X&ei=vJ2NU9XuPJPNsQS4ooHwDA&ved=0CCEQsAQ&biw=1366&bih=635

:wink:


----------



## GracielaGata (Jan 14, 2012)

Thanks so much!
After I posted, I final thought of a way to word it to get google's attention, and found diagrams. Interesting that there were different color combos on them though! 
Then the next problem was that the Reese brand plug I bought didn't crack open like the youtube video I found... ugh... but it is because it had a 2nd tiny screw to pull an end piece out. I was just being way too gentle with it.

>>>It still makes no difference though that where you remove a wire from, you put it in the exact same location on the new plug and all should work properly<<<
What does this mean, exactly? That as long as all wires find a hole, everything will work still?!


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

GracielaGata said:


> >>>It still makes no difference though that where you remove a wire from, you put it in the exact same location on the new plug and all should work properly<<<
> What does this mean, exactly? That as long as all wires find a hole, everything will work still?!


Can you see that the diagram below has 2 plugs that look exactly the same? They have a "notch" piece in the exact same spot... that is what you must do.
The difference to you is you will be taking the wires out of your trailer plug and putting them into a new trailer plug...
So, it means when you hold the new plug exactly the same way as the old plug the holes will align {carbon copy}...so if you remove the wire from one plug you place it in the exact same hole on the new plug...

If you mix up where you place wires, you will cross wire your trailer and nothing will work properly.








If you take the wire from the #2 spot, put it back on the new plug in the #2 spot...very simple. 
Follow a pattern of remove and replace each wire one at a time from a particular spot/number to the new plug same spot/number.

If you are really having difficulty understanding the principle, _please_... take the trailer to a mechanic and have them replace the plug. It will take all of about 15 minutes of their time and done correctly.
Not being critical, but it is not a hard concept though to understand and do...

Good luck.


----------



## GracielaGata (Jan 14, 2012)

horselovinguy said:


> Can you see that the diagram below has 2 plugs that look exactly the same? They have a "notch" piece in the exact same spot... that is what you must do.
> The difference to you is you will be taking the wires out of your trailer plug and putting them into a new trailer plug...
> So, it means when you hold the new plug exactly the same way as the old plug the holes will align {carbon copy}...so if you remove the wire from one plug you place it in the exact same hole on the new plug...
> 
> ...


That is exactly what I assumed you meant. lol
I think there was a affirmative or negative word missing that my brain needed to catch it properly, lol. 
I assumed carbon copy holding it was exactly what I needed, then I read your blurb that to me says that it doesn't matter where I put a wire, as long as all holes are filled, and wondered 'what the heck?!'
 No worries!


----------



## GracielaGata (Jan 14, 2012)

To add... yep it was too darn early and no coffee when I read that before! Now it reads exactly as it was meant by you! lol
Hopefully I didn't bug you too much. And thanks for the help! 
Hopefully I won't have to come running back to the computer for help this evening when I get out there to fix it. 
Thanks again!


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

Just remember to make all connections snug like they were from the plug you remove the wires from...
And put back in all the screws...even the hidden one...

Yes, my bad... the first time I changed a plug, forgot that small screw :shock: 

Learn from my mistake...

Best of luck.:wink:


----------



## GracielaGata (Jan 14, 2012)

whoopsy! So did it all fall apart without the screw?!
Initially I found the whole thing quite daunting, as it involves electricity, a thing for which I have great respect.  
Sounds like I would be able to do it with no issues, knock on wood. 
I did see someone online in a post said that their plugs- they had 2 browns... *really* hoping that isn't the case for us... but I do in fact usually have that luck!


----------



## Mingiz (Jan 29, 2009)

Trailer plugs can be a pain at times. But if you do as HLG said it shouldn't be to hard. But YES make sure all wires are snug or you will have issues. I had changed one and didn't get one wire in there correctly and when I tried a test run my trailer brakes were locking up.. Rechecked the connection and fixed it and not a problem after that....:wink:


----------



## GracielaGata (Jan 14, 2012)

Got it all done last night!! I think it made it much easier that I made sure to just buy the exact same plug we had, so I could just go backwards. Except that initial issues that it didn't come with instructions on howto open it, and the videos showed one that splits in half, not pulls out from the end like ours, lol.
I hopefully got them tight enough. I will have to check the brakes when driving, but doing the parked test, everything worked, and the brake controller in the truck lit up properly. 
One thing I didn't like- the inner wires have a tendency to bend and break! 
And I had been banging my head on the wall trying to shove each wire end into/under the plate and screw... MUCH easier to remove each plate and screw, lay wire, then redo plate and screw. 

Thanks all for the help! 
Another horse related issue helped by the Heroes of Horse Forum, lol!


----------

